# What happened to Diaperswappers.com?



## DeeEast

This is what I get when I try to go there. Anybody know what's going on?

http://www.diaperswappers.com/index.php


----------



## sofysmommy

:


----------



## ThreeTimesAMama

That's wierd! I was just on there last night!!


----------



## wmama

I just read on the Pin that they're switching servers at DS and should be back up soon, but not tonight (I don't think).

scwendy: If you happen to read over here, please PM me here about the 2T clothes!


----------



## rbeaufoy

That's so funny....I was just coming over here to post about diaperswappers going AWAL, and here was your thread! So...in theory, they're supposed to be back up tonight? I guess I"ll check later then.....


----------



## monkeylove

I am such a DS addict, I checked to see if thier site was back up like 5 times today and I DO NOT need more dipes!


----------



## mamajo2004

I feel so bad being responsible for everyone going through withdrawals









(I'm the owner btw lol)

Its a combination of things really. I've been planning a move, but with the way my host is lately, its happening much sooner than I expected. Moving is a pretty big production, so it could take a few days, maybe a week. But, in the meantime, I am working with the current host to at least get the domain set up how it needs to be....thats really the only problem







: We have a temporary chat room and google group though, just places to touch base with those who you are in a transaction with, PM me if you need it


----------



## mamajo2004

Its back


----------



## Ms.Doula

Whats wrong with DS **NOW**???


----------



## attachedmamaof3

I KNOW!!! I was JUST sending a PM about a diaper (a REALLY cute one too!!) and got kicked to msn.search/unknown page thingie!!!

DANG IT! If I lose that dipe to someone else, I'm gonna be pissed!









(It's a sumbun sushi print aio for $10!)


----------



## shibababy

I can't take it! I NEED my DS!


----------



## Jude Rose

Oh, is this where the support group is? I am so bad, I actually was able to squeak in a llamajama longie and a zoom baby gear dipe buy and am in the middle of some more fitteds transaction before they went down again. Too funny.


----------



## bobandjess99

*whine*


----------



## wasswifey

omg we are so funny. I came here to see if anyone knew what was going on with it too!


----------



## attachedmamaof3

ACK!! I CAN'T TAKE IT!!! Does anyone have any news about when to expect it back up?


----------



## Isaacs_mom

i do not know but it is irritating .. i am trying to sell a whole lot of dipes ... grrr plus i am having withdrawals ...







:


----------



## joyful mother

Is it still down for everyone? Cause I have not been able to do anything for several days. Luckily all my diapers came! Maybe it's a sign!!!!!


----------



## KJoslyn78

DS was SUPER slow over the weekend... happy that it's back up and running now









i really need to be on the wagon and not looking for dipes!


----------



## Ms.Doula

You can buy mine!! WHat'ya need???
DS is PTing & in Sposies at night & SnapEz Trainers durring the day. I GOTTA list his stash!







: I need the money!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

i dunno about DiaperSwappers but i just bought dd a really cute bow for the 4th.


----------



## Ms.Doula

LOL And it went out today!









Thanks mama!!


----------



## 3lilmunkeys

its down again


----------



## monkeyface

I noticed this as well....


----------



## meagansroses

: no fair I need my fix


----------



## EvansMomma

Ugh I need my fix too...lol
The kidlet is sleeping, the husband is working (which means he's not here to huff and puff about what I'm buyin LOL), and I have no DS...this is just madness.


----------



## my3punkins2005

This is why i go to Diapertraders instead


----------



## leximom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3punkins2005* 
This is why i go to Diapertraders instead

I have seriously tried to register with diapertraders with all three of my email addys and different usernames it wouldn't go through all three times







:


----------



## kewpie-o

Dern it.







: I was really needing some funds in my pp and I have a couple things on DS that I was hoping would go soon. Wonder when it's gonna be back up.


----------



## JujusPetals

is it working yet? what is the link to the alternative site?
i have some transactions in the process of *crossing fingers* being completed and I have lost all contact. WAAAAAAA~ I hope it is up soon, but understand changes are taking place so it may be some time.
I am going through withdrawls...


----------



## mhr1406

I am so glad I'm not the only one going through withdrawl.

I sure hope its back up soon!!


----------



## teeny_bean

Is it currently down for other people? I haven't been able to access the site for almost a week, but someone else told me they could. AIs DS having DNS issues? Is it just my computer?


----------



## raversangel

i couldn't get on it for the last hour or so, but i can now...its been off and on for me all day


----------



## our3boys

I've been trying since at least Friday. I tried asking at other sites, but nobody knew what I was talking about. I even checked this thread last night (when I googled DS, and found this thread) and there were no new posts then.

My browser is Firefox. Anybody w/a different browser having issues, too?


----------



## anchita

I wasn't able to get on all day yesterday, then it was on and off in the evening, and was working fine late at night/early morning.. It's been off all day today so far for me :-( And I'm trying to sell too...


----------



## cdmommie

I was just about to post a question about DS and saw this one is already here! I'm going crazy without it!!! Any word on when it will be back up?


----------



## AdInAZ

Wow! I feel lucky! I haven't noticed DS being down, and I've been on every night. In fact its working right now...

Hmmmm.... maybe if it was down, I wouldn't have bought yet ANOTHER berry plush ds doesn't need.


----------



## PortraitPixie

: Any word?


----------



## SuperMoM2GTO

still down for me...


----------



## sofysmommy

Interesting , It has been working for me fine.


----------



## anchita

This is getting really frustrating. I've been receiving PMs forwarded in my e-mail about things I've listed for sale, but I can't reply to them. And because the site seems to be down for some people and not for others, I'm sure some of the interested people are getting annoyed by my non-response (I know I would.) It'd be great if the powers-that-be could have a sticky or something there to let people know that there are people who cannot access it due to technical issues.

Also, does anyone know of a way to contact DS admins/mods via e-mail or another non-DS route? Or can someone who _can_ access DS please ask them what's going on and how long it'll be before it's "normal" again?


----------



## raversangel

i've been having no issues the past couple days after the initial slowing, if you want i can post in diaper chatter for you and let them know that you are having computer issues...or let me know your name at DS and i'll bump your threads for you and let them know you are having issues and if you want post your e-mail addy...jlmk


----------



## anchita

I just PM'ed you here. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raversangel* 
i've been having no issues the past couple days after the initial slowing, if you want i can post in diaper chatter for you and let them know that you are having computer issues...or let me know your name at DS and i'll bump your threads for you and let them know you are having issues and if you want post your e-mail addy...jlmk


----------



## PortraitPixie

raversangel that is so nice of you. My e-mail is [email protected] , and my username at DS is shutterbugmom. Please help! I need DS back!







:


----------



## cdmommie

I haven't been able to get on in days. Still can't.


----------



## mirasmom

I am completely irritated!! I can't stop trying to get on over and over again! It's killing me!!!


----------



## *andiflipping*

Can't get on either..

Someone who can, what are they saying is the problem?


----------



## raversangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PortraitPixie* 
raversangel that is so nice of you. My e-mail is [email protected] , and my username at DS is shutterbugmom. Please help! I need DS back!







:









was in the middle of updating your posts and it petered out again, so i'll get back on in 30min or so and update the rest

MamaJo says the issue is server problems like usual and they are working to fix them


----------



## raversangel

PortraitPixie - bumped up about 5 of your posts with this message:

'This mama has asked me to post letting everyone know that she is having MAJOR issues getting onto diaperswappers and that if you are interested in anything she has to offer or if you have a question for her please e-mail her at:

[email protected]








: '

hopefully you get back on soon and this helps you get some of it sold!!


----------



## PortraitPixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raversangel* 
PortraitPixie - bumped up about 5 of your posts with this message:

'This mama has asked me to post letting everyone know that she is having MAJOR issues getting onto diaperswappers and that if you are interested in anything she has to offer or if you have a question for her please e-mail her at:

[email protected]








: '

hopefully you get back on soon and this helps you get some of it sold!!


















Thank you so much!!! Hopefully it will get resolved soon!







:


----------



## anchita

Okay, so is it back up for all you gals? I had written an anguished e-mail to them this morning, and this is the reply that I got from the admin:
"DS has been up and has not been offline at all. Some users experienced the site being very slow and sometimes timing out. The problems should be fixed now. Please log in and check it out!"

Not true for me.. Still shows me the same error. I wrote back to them saying the same. So is it just me?


----------



## cdmommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anchita* 
Okay, so is it back up for all you gals? I had written an anguished e-mail to them this morning, and this is the reply that I got from the admin:
"DS has been up and has not been offline at all. Some users experienced the site being very slow and sometimes timing out. The problems should be fixed now. Please log in and check it out!"

Not true for me.. Still shows me the same error. I wrote back to them saying the same. So is it just me?

It's not just you, I still can't get on either.


----------



## anchita

Hmm.. I noticed you're from Texas also, cdmommie. I dunno how these things work really, but could it be a local server type problem? Just thinking aloud here...


----------



## *andiflipping*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anchita* 
Hmm.. I noticed you're from Texas also, cdmommie. I dunno how these things work really, but could it be a local server type problem? Just thinking aloud here...

I don't think so...

I can't get on at home...Went to MIL today (10 blocks from me...same ISP) and it worked there...

I want to get on at home though....*throws fit*


----------



## PortraitPixie

: I still can't get on AT ALL either......







:


----------



## anchita

Okay, the weirdest thing happened... No matter what I've done, I didn't seem to be able to connect to DS, right? So DH changed the setting of my computer to connect to another wireless router (we get a neighbor's signal that is non-secure) and I can now get on!! I don't understand though, I had not done anything to "block" it on our home-router, so I dunno why it wasn't letting me access it. Or maybe it's something else altogether...

Anyway, I'm going there to see and post ALL the problems soooo many people seem to be having with it.


----------



## momof3ejs

Hey mamas! I can't get on either (haven't been able to all week), and I feel like I'm dying!!!! I try and I try, and it just doesn't work! How can I send an email or something and let them know or try to get it fixed!!!! Also, I have a few things for sale that people have asked about, and I have no way of letting them know!!! (I have email notification of new pm's). I feel so bad!!!! What should I do?







:


----------



## anchita

This is where I e-mailed them: [email protected]

I know what you're going through, mama. I was in the exact same boat; I've just been able to logon there after switching routers. If you want, you can let me know your email address and username at DS, and I can bump your threads and ask ppl to email you instead of PM, explaining the reason. I had a very sweet mama help me out this way! LMK by a post or PM here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof3ejs* 
Hey mamas! I can't get on either (haven't been able to all week), and I feel like I'm dying!!!! I try and I try, and it just doesn't work! How can I send an email or something and let them know or try to get it fixed!!!! Also, I have a few things for sale that people have asked about, and I have no way of letting them know!!! (I have email notification of new pm's). I feel so bad!!!! What should I do?







:


----------



## momof3ejs

My DS name is momof3ejs. My email is [email protected]. Thanks mama! How did you switch your router? I have wireless, and DH changed everything around last week, and since then I've had probs!!


----------



## anchita

I bumped two of your FS threads with your e-mail and explanation. Another had "all traded, pls delete" in the title, so I didn't touch that.

I was able to change routers 'coz we catch wireless signal from a neighbor's router as well. Ours was working just fine, except the problems with the DS website... DH just changed the settings by clicking on the wireless signal strength icon on a whim, and it worked with DS website! I should probably go thank the neighbor!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof3ejs* 
My DS name is momof3ejs. My email is [email protected]. Thanks mama! How did you switch your router? I have wireless, and DH changed everything around last week, and since then I've had probs!!


----------



## momof3ejs

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I emailed DS and we'll see what they say!


----------



## PortraitPixie

still can't access at all, e-mailed them day before yesterday and still waiting for reply...








:


----------



## Jane

Have you tried clearing your cookies?


----------



## cdmommie

It's sitll down for me. I am so sad. Is there any other sites similar? I was trying to get some baby legs or something, but can't really wait much longer. It's gettin chilly out.


----------



## carnalcindd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdmommie* 
It's sitll down for me. I am so sad. Is there any other sites similar? I was trying to get some baby legs or something, but can't really wait much longer. It's gettin chilly out.

diapertraders.com


----------



## ypperin

I have to admit it's horribly frustrating. For the last week periodically it will time out, yesterday it took nearly 3 hours to get back on, and today I haven't been able to access it since early this afternoon (pac. standard time).

I've tried emailing the admin, but I'm not sure if I have the right email, and I am right in the midst of trying to finalize some transactions







Of course I can't remember all their addresses, and one of them is a Momma that won a FFS Lotto I was hosting *sigh*

Would love some pointers, I've tried everything from resetting the router and modem, to clearing my cache, cookies, and history







:


----------



## wendyroo2001

HAs anybody gotten through to the mods to see whats causing the problem? I haven't been able to get on for a couple days. I know shipping is coming due for the prefold coop and I'll have no way to notify missmindi that I can't get on to see my shipping quote and pay her...could somebody bump on the prefold coop thread or pm her and let her know my email address? PM me and I'll give you my username and email address...Thanks so much!!! I'm not too concerned about my FSOT posts yet, but maybe I should have my email address on there too.


----------



## mum2James&Bean

Gosh add me! This is so sucky... Nice to see you here too Erin... sheesh. I wonder if it's a Canadian thing? I haven't been able to get on since yesterday afternoon. I have a goodmama trade thread going and people are going to start wondering if I flaked out... heehee!


----------



## ypperin

I tried emailing MamaJo through here, but no response yet 

And the momma that won the ffs lotto still doesn't have her po quote - my dishwasher exploded yesterday, and it's just been a mess









Not to mention I have a trade going on and told the momma to pm me when she sent the items, but she hasn't pm'd me nor can I ask her KWIM?

*sigh*

A whole lot of transactions going on, and no way to follow up....

LOL I have to admit seeing Erin mommy to James always throws me (my newest is James







)

If you're here it must be an "erin" thing









What's worse is I know that some are getting on just fine







MamaJo where are you?! We need our DS fix


----------



## ypperin

anyone heard anything new?


----------



## mum2James&Bean

Nope... I had a friend across town try to get on to DS and she couldn't get on either. I really wonder if it's all across Canada this problem is happening.







:


----------



## ypperin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2James&Bean* 
Nope... I had a friend across town try to get on to DS and she couldn't get on either. I really wonder if it's all across Canada this problem is happening.







:

Can't be all across Canada, a Momma in MB has tried to PM me, thankfully I had a friend leave her a PM with my email









This is driving me bonkers







:


----------



## mum2James&Bean

Well that's just bloody weird. I mean, we're clear across the country from eachother.

MamaJo hasn't gotten back to you yet?


----------



## ypperin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2James&Bean* 
Well that's just bloody weird. I mean, we're clear across the country from eachother.

MamaJo hasn't gotten back to you yet?









Nope and I have had others pm and email as well


----------



## mum2James&Bean

Do you know anyone off-DS who can PM your people for you? I had another mama on one of my other boards post on my GM trade thread that I was unable to get online, so I'm not quite as worried.

It so sucks that they don't have the person's SN in the emails they send after someone PMs you eh? Hmmmm... Maybe someone can post a thread on Diaper Chatter for you?


----------



## ypperin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2James&Bean* 
Do you know anyone off-DS who can PM your people for you? I had another mama on one of my other boards post on my GM trade thread that I was unable to get online, so I'm not quite as worried.

It so sucks that they don't have the person's SN in the emails they send after someone PMs you eh? Hmmmm... Maybe someone can post a thread on Diaper Chatter for you?

I've had a couple posted (of those I could remember), however at the moment I'm worried about a trade, and that momma hasnt' gotten back to me yet







:

Frankly I just need my fix


----------



## mum2James&Bean

Oh I soooo hear you! I'm actually almost done a couple projects I had on needles that I was bored of........ that's so weird. lol... I clearly MUST be bored.


----------



## AGierald

i couldnt get on from work yesterday, or today, but i could get on from home! annoying because i was working on a trade, ugh.

oh and shipping for the prefold co=op shouldnt be coming too soon, since she just called for payments yesterday


----------



## Jennsmile

I haven't been able to get on either. I have tried repeatedly. somebody sent me a PM but I can't reply! I need to know about the JT's order. I know it is almost to mindi.

Jenn


----------



## wendyroo2001

Courtesy of my wonderful husband who works in IT...He has been figuring me out a way to get on since I have been having such horrible withdrawals...

go to google and search "free proxy" the third one down says "anonymous proxy" from youhide.com
Click on that one and then fill in the box with www.diaperswappers.com

see post #84, most free proxy sites that come up on google should work

that should work! It did for me! I don't know if I need to keep logging on through there or what though, but at least now I can get my fix!


----------



## mum2James&Bean

OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU. It works it works! *cry*


----------



## mum2James&Bean

And might I add, your husband is AWESOME! Mine would have been THRILLED to know I couldn't get back onto DS


----------



## Jennsmile

Okay it worked but why???

Jenn


----------



## cdmommie

Yea!!! Thank your husband for me, lol. I haven't been able to get on in over a week until now!


----------



## wendyroo2001

www.freeproxysurfing.com


----------



## mum2James&Bean

It's scrambling our IP addresses, I assume. So they can't tell where we are/what servers we're on, etc. I don't know WHY they have some servers blocked though. That's really bizarre.


----------



## taranbabyjayden

OMG I am able to get on now.. I was going nuts not being able to all day LOL


----------



## our3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2James&Bean* 
I really wonder if it's all across Canada this problem is happening.







:

I'm in the US.


----------



## ChristyH

Ok, I'm so glad I read this thread because now I know I'm not the only one not able to get on.

I've tried that free proxy site someone posted and it still doesn't work









Oh well, I'm not on there alot anyway but I was waiting on a PM from a mama to make sure she got her package.


----------



## mamaejb

I'm having the worst trouble getting on! Ugh! It's so frustrating! None of the other suggestions are working for me. I need to reply to my pm's, check 2 co-ops! What else can I try to get back on?


----------



## raversangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaejb* 
I'm having the worst trouble getting on! Ugh! It's so frustrating! None of the other suggestions are working for me. I need to reply to my pm's, check 2 co-ops! What else can I try to get back on?

they just updated the hardware on the servers and are having major issues, so its not on your side







i guess we just have to wait and see


----------



## CrunchyDoula

How frustrating! I have 40 diapers I need to sell







I hope they are back up soon!


----------



## finnegansmom

I thought it was just me! That some little goblin inside my computer was saying "YOU DON"T NEED ANY MORE DIAPERS! GET BACK TO WORK".

ha


----------



## ypperin

I'm glad it's not just me







And I'm in the midst of a touchy transaction with a Momma that I'm having some issues with







and the free proxy trick didn't work







:


----------



## daisy0306

aahh I need my DS fix!


----------



## ypperin

Preaching to teh choir Momma LOL


----------



## joyful mother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finnegansmom* 
I thought it was just me! That some little goblin inside my computer was saying "YOU DON"T NEED ANY MORE DIAPERS! GET BACK TO WORK".

ha

Your computer has one of those gremlins too!!!









It's good to know everyone is having trouble that means if I have got a pm about something I am selling I don't look like a snot who is just not responding!


----------



## daisy0306

I didn't know it was possible to get so addicted to a site in such a short amount of time! I've been waiting for PMs for days now... we need our night diapers!


----------



## DoomaYula

I have a love/hate thing with DS. I love the b/s/t.

I hate that nobody EVER answers my diaper questions over there. EVER. I've asked about wool, nighttime dipes, pfs, and NOBODY EVER RESPONDS.







:


----------



## ypperin

I'm wondering if they have switched servers and that's what has been causing all the problems as of late







I miss the old one.


----------



## ypperin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
I have a love/hate thing with DS. I love the b/s/t.

I hate that nobody EVER answers my diaper questions over there. EVER. I've asked about wool, nighttime dipes, pfs, and NOBODY EVER RESPONDS.







:

I always try to respond..... to anyone I possibly can.... maybe I can help you here?

I only have about 15 min until I go to pic up the kiddos but I'm here if you need it.....

As well feel free to email me


----------



## KJoslyn78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
I have a love/hate thing with DS. I love the b/s/t.

I hate that nobody EVER answers my diaper questions over there. EVER. I've asked about wool, nighttime dipes, pfs, and NOBODY EVER RESPONDS.







:

in my defense, i had ever never am in diaper chatter over there. Usually off topic and the craft chat sections.

I do tend to look at posts with the least replies first (none or 1) before moving on. I also never reply to questions if i don't know the answer... and i'm still pretty "new" to the world of CDs.

Not for nothing - i love DS and am ticked with all the issues in getting on. I can't finish my swaps without my PMs!!


----------



## AGierald

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
I have a love/hate thing with DS. I love the b/s/t.

I hate that nobody EVER answers my diaper questions over there. EVER. I've asked about wool, nighttime dipes, pfs, and NOBODY EVER RESPONDS.







:

hey dont feel bad, no one responds to me there either, im a total thread killer!


----------



## turtle2who

I can't get on at all! Just get a page cannot be displayed message. . ???


----------



## Jennsmile

Yep I have an ad for cpanel & apache servers.

Jenn


----------



## lorinlucy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennsmile* 
Yep I have an ad for cpanel & apache servers.


Me, too


----------



## splath

I'm going through major withdrawal!!!


----------



## daisy0306

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AGierald* 
hey dont feel bad, no one responds to me there either, im a total thread killer!









Me too, I have a hard time always getting answers,too. I'm a thread killer too!


----------



## Kimbrly

That is my first cd board.. I tried the Pin, but not too much happening there.. i miss my friends.. And over here, my username was taken...







:


----------



## mommy2abigail

He He He....all this







: over a cloth diapering web board!!!

Me too though...







:


----------



## kayben

My problem is I got lovely fluff today and want to leave feedback!!!







:


----------



## ktarsha

Aargh! I finally had someone expressing interest in some pockets I was selling, and poof! DS was gone.

Honestly, if it's not back up soon, I'm liable to do something rash, like buy a bunch of _brand new_ diapers!


----------



## haileymarie

I cleaned my house better than it's been cleaned in a LONG time. I also clipped coupons AND organized them in a little file thingie I bought today. I have 1 more load of laundry to do and yarn to dye. Although I don't remember the trim colors on the two that have trim because I can't access my PMs. *head desk*

I might keep cleaning and baking ... and then my boyfriend will expect things ...


----------



## ibusymomto5

I'm missing DS too. All the downtime is getting old, and I hope they get it fixed soon... Looks like they're working on it tonight.


----------

